# Brought home a new buddy this morning



## VTDefender (Dec 24, 2006)

This is Frank!

7wks old , 3.2lbs, DOB 12/2/06

He's a pretty mellow little dude. The future mascot of the Handgun Club.......once he's housebroken anyway:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

He's cute.

U should call him Squib  :smt082 :smt082


----------



## VTDefender (Dec 24, 2006)

His name was Thor.......Frank suits him better though.

Here's a better pic from the phone:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Great looking pup!

:smt023 

WM


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Call me biased or egocentric, but I kind of like "Thor" better !!!

:smt082:smt082:smt082:smt082:smt082:smt082:smt082



:smt033


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That is one cool pup. Grandparents had one when I was a kid. Had a lot of fun with that old dog. They'll play ball all day.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Look at dat wittle face!!!!!!!!! What a cutie! Good luck with him!


----------



## VTDefender (Dec 24, 2006)

He had a pretty active day. Got to play with some other dogs!

Its too bad its so damn cold out here. Can only bring him outside for very short periods of time.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, just don't stoop to the level of dressing him in funny doggie outfits. A sweater is one thing, but I actually had to talk my mom down from buying her dog some pajamas.


----------



## VTDefender (Dec 24, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Well, just don't stoop to the level of dressing him in funny doggie outfits. A sweater is one thing, but I actually had to talk my mom down from buying her dog some pajamas.


No worries there. I won't even let the girlfriend use the word "tinkle" when referring to his outside trips 

My little man takes man leaks.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Well, just don't stoop to the level of dressing him in funny doggie outfits. A sweater is one thing, but I actually had to talk my mom down from buying her dog some pajamas.


Well, I must admit that we had a down vest on our Yorkie today because we took a hike in the forest and it was about 28 degrees and Riley is a wuss when it comes to cold.

Cute dog buy the way.


----------



## VTDefender (Dec 24, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Well, I must admit that we had a down vest on our Yorkie today because we took a hike in the forest and it was about 28 degrees and Riley is a wuss when it comes to cold.
> 
> Cute dog buy the way.


It's 10 below zero this morning. He's going to need a vest if htis weather keeps up.


----------

